# L35 hydraulics



## jylars

My L35 is still in woods......hydraulics stopped working. I have followed up on surggestions made...looked for broken lines, crimped hoses.....no luck so far. the consesus is that it happened so fast that it might not be pump but something that I might have overlooked. Any more ideas would be appreciated. My next step is to try to jack up FEL and backhoe and chain them up to get on trailer......its 90 here today...this should be fun.............


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Be sure to report what it actually was will you?


----------



## jylars

*L35 hydraulics in woods*

the latest is........My friend and I grabbed some chains, 2 come alongs and a hydraulic jack and got the FEL off of ground and chained it to tractor.....did the same with the backhoe......got the tractor on my trailer and took it to his place. His son is a mobil mechanic, but on an extended vacation......but it's a start


----------



## irwin

The L35 has 2 pumps, one for the GST and power steering... and one for the 3pt/backhoe and the loader. 
The front pump is the one you're looking for. It's right above the center of the front axle asembly. The suction pipe is on top of the pump. I'd make sure that is good: no cracks or breaks. 

To acces the front pump you'll need to remove the front grill, grill support, battery, battery support. 
To replace the pump (you're not at this stage yet) disconnect the 2 pipes : top one is suction, below that is the delivery pipe.

You're on the right track getting the machine someplace better to work on than in the woods..

Check all the connections carefully, make sure the the pump is connected properly to the crankpulley. ie: it's turning with the engine. 
There are several issues: the suction pipe... the controls, and linkage.. the relief valve...the position control valve ... possible that the relief valve spring broke...cross your fingers.


----------



## jylars

got it fixed. It was coupler. Got some new fluid and filter and it works alot better. Must have waited too long for changing. Is it necessary to use the super UDT that Kubota sells. It is spendy...........


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

jylars said:


> got it fixed. It was coupler. Got some new fluid and filter and it works alot better. Must have waited too long for changing. Is it necessary to use the super UDT that Kubota sells. It is spendy...........


Well that's great that it was a simple thing! I actually had a piece of wood flip up and hit a coupler on my loader once, and it allowed it to release, but not fall off the fitting. I could't drop the loader boom, and boy was I snowed for a few minutes. Thanks for informing us that you got it fixed. SO! What's the first thing on the agenda for getting your tractor back to work?


----------



## irwin

irwin said:


> Check all the connections carefully, make sure the the pump is connected properly to the crankpulley. ie: it's turning with the engine.






jylars said:


> got it fixed. It was coupler. Got some new fluid and filter and it works alot better. Must have waited too long for changing. Is it necessary to use the super UDT that Kubota sells. It is spendy...........


That's great. Had my main coupler fail on my skid steer.. (was a lot more work to access than the L35's  ) The entire trans assembly had to be removed, along with dropping the fuel tank. It was nice to be able to use it again.

As to the SUDT question... I'm not taking any chances with this glide shift trans so I pony'd up the $$$ and bought the SUDT, now I don't have to wonder if I did it right or not. I did use gear oil in the front axle, the SUDT seems a little thin and I had to replace one of the seals last year, maybe with gear oil it won't leak so easily.


----------



## jylars

it seems to respond better than before. I had trouble lifting up the front tires when putting the fel down but not anymore. I really like the L35. It does anything I want it to do. I have been knocking alder trees down and then breaking them up with my thumb. It saves on getting chain saw out.............


----------



## irwin

I got mine to do similar work-- dig up trees/stumps and rocks, make paths, etc. Anything smaller and I know I wouldn't be as happy. Very pleased :thumbsup: 

Here's a picture of the wife with Stumpzilla.


----------



## jylars

I haven't tried anything that big!!!!!!


----------



## grymmm1234

I need to replace a pair of hydraulic lines on my L35. They are the short ones that come straight out of the valve body and connect directly into other lines which are also short (8 inches maybe?) and appear identical. I have the pdf for the parts manual---but there is no good graphic or exploded diagram in there. I may not have described what I need very well-----learning as I go lol! Can anyone help me with what to order or do you suggest fabrication?

Thanks and all best,

-Dan


----------



## goldwing

after aprox. 10 minutes of operation my L35 transmission gets sluggish then stops. can move bucket up n down n tractor will move. changed hydraulic filter on side of tractor.


----------



## goldwing

after aprox. 10 minutes of operation my L35 transmission gets unresponsive. can move bucket up n down n tractor will move. changed hydraulic filter on side of tractor n didn't help.


----------



## L35man

Can you guys please help me with the location of the pressure relief valve ? I cant seem to fund it anywhere … my hydraulics are super sluggish do you guys think i need to adjust the spring on the relief valve ?


----------

